# No. VA Haunters - May 2012 MNT



## Halloween_Anna

The NOVA MNT for May has been tentatively scheduled for mid- to late May, depending when my Pitini order arrives. We're scheduled to meet at Greg's house in Sterling, VA for a corpsing project. All skeletons welcome!


----------



## bmaskmaker

I'm interested. Hope I can make it this time!


----------



## SinisterSmitty

Hey, I live in Sterling and I'd like to come. Can you send a list of what I need to bring? I've never been to a MNT before and have also never corpsed before, lol. Thanks!


----------



## Halloween_Anna

We haven't finalized the plans yet - but you will need a skeleton, or some part thereof that you would like to corpse. I'm waiting for a Pitini skeleton order to be shipped, but if it's too far off, I have a bag of bones I can use for the MNT. I believe if you want to continue corpsing at home on your own, you will at least need a heat gun for the plastic wrap method, as well as wood stain and a brush.


----------



## bmaskmaker

Any word on when this is happening? Or has it already happened? I'd love to stay informed. I'm going to make it to one of these, I swear.


----------

